# TRP Appeal timeline



## jam0520 (Mar 30, 2015)

hi all, i just want to know if you apply for an appeal due to pilice clearance how long exactly did you wait for the outcome?


----------



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

VFS said must wait about from 8 to 10 weeks but all depends individually. I have been waiting 4 weeks so far
and still waiting


----------



## Moto80 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am in the same situation... 9 weeks and counting


----------



## wackz (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am in the same situation. I appealed my rejection due to missing police clearance:

Started my TRP (Study permit) extension already in November 2014 when I applied for the PCC...Police Clearance was done on January 5 but misplaced somewhere at the Criminal records center in Pretoria. It did not make it back in time before 31st of Jan, when my Visa expired. Therefore I applied for extension without the PCC(received my PCC on 2nd Feb ..:noidea. Obviously my application got rejected and got the result quite early. Appealed with PCC on 23rd Feb (acc. to online tracking the application was sent to DHA on Feb 25) and have been waiting since (7 weeks).

Any updates from your side? Anyone got their appeal back yet and has an info on the timeline? Or are you all still waiting?

I really need to go back to Germany in June (already have a flight for the 15th) for around 4 weeks and therefore need my Visa. Exiting the country without is not an option as I need to finish my Master studies here and therefore cannot afford getting banned for 5 years...
Are there any options to expedite the process? How can I make sure to get my appeal back before June?

Thanks in advance!


----------

